# Eat before thyroid test?



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I found a thread where I specifically answered someone asking this question and he didn't have to fast. DOH!

It has been too long!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

nixietink said:


> I found a thread where I specifically answered someone asking this question and he didn't have to fast. DOH!
> 
> It has been too long!


If you are sending to MSU, I think. 

If sending to Hemopet (I'm having a sugar low moment and can't think of her name...), then I think she requires the 12 hour fast. 

If your dog is already on thyroid meds, then it's a bit more complicated. I think the general rule is 6-8 hours after the pill.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our vet told us to fast before Toby's big MSU thyroid panel. We also fast him now before his thyroid post-pill absorption test. The pill is given 4 to 6 hours before the blood draw. 

Betty (Penny & Maggie's Mom) just sent in some blood to Dr.Dodds and she can probably tell you if she wanted her girls to fast or not.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

There were no fasting requirements for the hemopet thyroid 5 that we did a few weeks ago.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, but if he's on thyroxine, his draw should be 4-6 hours post pill. Dr. Jean Dodds - Canine Thyroid Testing | Hemopet.org


----------

